# Maple Catapult



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the 1st board cut ive made for a while, Maple is a nice hard wood and not too bad to work with,
Its had 5 coats of spray on polyurethane, so its nice and water proof, it will be fitted with a set of hunting bands, wil be trying it out this afternoon, 
cheers jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice Mr Jeff


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like a good shooter. I love the flat sawn grain.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Jeff, I like the wood grain


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice jeff, that wood reminds me of a tiger hahaha,


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice slingshot, the wood is very pretty.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job on that slingshot. Looks very nice.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like Martin made that for you.







That's a really nice job, Jeff. And I know it's gonna shoot well in your hand. Awesome job mate.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Looks like Martin made that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers every one, and if martin had made it, it would have been a better job ha ha, mind its not a bad job, nice and smooth, jeff


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Me gusta!

Sencilla y de bonita apariencia.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Is that maple grown in the UK? Looks like oak or another ring porous wood. Great looking catty BTW!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

It looks like USA red oak to me too.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> It looks like USA red oak to me too.


the spray i used has a stain in it, the lad i got the off cuts is a boat builder, he said it was maple, i have red oak as well, but it seems to have a more course grain, and is not as hard to cut out, jeff


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Simple and elegant, well done!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice slingshot jeff great job!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I love your work, definitely looks like a keeper!


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats very nice I like that







I have a piece of foreign solid white maple its like iron its so tightly grained wont even take a stain it is probably as strong as iron too I bought it from a bloke in a college who makes furniture, I was going to make my air rifle a custom stock but never got round to it.......I would like to get it cut into flat strips of about 18 to 20mm for some custom frames..........


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one Jeff that's a good looking slingshot, looks like a piece of Ash to me.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Martin said:


> Nice one Jeff that's a good looking slingshot, looks like a piece of Ash to me.
> Martin


i thought it looked like ash, im going on what the bloke told me, ha ha, he is a boat builder so ive just took his word for it, jeff


----------

